# PEPSI COLA CONE TOP CAN / eBAY



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 3, 2013)

Holy Mackerel!

 I wonder how much a mint condition example would sell for?

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-CONE-TOP-SODA-CAN-PEPSI-COLA-PEPSI-3-15-3-25-/350751577080?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AB%3AWNA%3AUS%3A1123&item=350751577080&nma=true&si=yO8rgJCrA0wcKW4Szt%252BK0vjgR%252Bk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

*Pepsi Cola
 Cone Top Can
 Medium Condition

 Ended Yesterday @ $935.99*


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 3, 2013)

WOW!
 While I don't collect them I'd say the top is not a match but what gets me is the "WE ARE NOT PERMITTED TO LIST OTHER ACCEPTED methods of payment due to Ebay's rules. PAYPAL NOT ACCEPTED."I thought that was primarily ALL that was accepted?[]


----------



## CaptainSandune (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow, I'll never throw one of those away, thanks for the update.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 3, 2013)

Here's one from ( I believe ) 2008 and described as "mint condition with original cap" ...

 http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/5064520


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 3, 2013)

*General Interest:*

 Cone tops / Soda cans ...

 http://www.gono.com/v-tours/sodacone/scone3.htm

 http://www.gono.com/v-tours/sodacone/scone1.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 3, 2013)

PS ~

 Be sure to click on Peps Cola from the gono.com link. It list a cone top Pepsi valued at $1,500

 http://gono.com/v-tours/sodacone/scone33pepsi.htm


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 3, 2013)

*6:00 AM PT - May 4th, 2008* 
            	                         presented by
Rich Penn Auctions                                    P.O. Box 1355
 Waterloo, IA 50704

 Sold for $450 at the time if your not registered. I wish they showed the top but it looks blank.
 [/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 3, 2013)

cows ~

 Thanks. I was wondering how much it sold for.

 Because I realize this is a "bottle" website and not a "can" website, I thought this quote from gono.com would also be of interest ...

 "This new can, similar in shape to a bottle, could be used with existing bottle filling lines."

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 3, 2013)

Currently on eBay / One to watch / How high will it go?

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/1951-PEPSI-CONE-TOP-CAN-/181114568309?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2b44fe75


----------



## zecritr (Apr 3, 2013)

5 days to go should be interesting  at 50 so far


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 3, 2013)

> Because I realize this is a "bottle" website and not a "can" website,


I think anything that relates is just fine, as long as it's not a spam to "Buy brand new"etc.. I WILL DELETE THOSE" (if I see them.)


----------



## zecritr (Apr 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL somehow i t think everyone would make sure you saw it


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is the thing ....  I know who the high bidder is on that can..  He has bought about $100,000 worth of coke and pepsi bottles in the last 4 months 


 All he does is put a high bid of $999 or $2999 in and wins every auction. Anyone trending Ebay will notice this . .This kinda inflated values lately .


 I sold 2 broken Pulaski TN amber Coke bottles to him for nearly $1000  . .  Strike while the iron is hot guys. . .    


 I wanted this PANA IL Coke on Ebay but Its not even worth it at this point because this guy is the high bidder. I can put in a bid of $998 right now and be outbid. ..  My high bid was $770 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/200909631266?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

 .
 .
 .


----------



## zecritr (Apr 3, 2013)

that the 8****j guy? 

 so far at 770  lol


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 3, 2013)

Even if whomever won the lottery there is always an under-bidder so I don't think it matters much. Unless there were a lot lotto winners vying for the same thing? [8|] 
 It weren't me, that's for sure.
 There were only a few high rollers but maybe that's what to be expected nowadays.


----------



## idigjars (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow this is pretty amazing.   But I guess if a couple folks get into a squabble over something the price is going to go up.  Thanks for posting, it is pretty interesting.   Paul


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Apr 4, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Even if whomever won the lottery there is always an under-bidder so I don't think it matters much. Unless there were a lot lotto winners vying for the same thing?Â [8|]
> It weren't me, that's for sure.
> There were only a few high rollers but maybe that's what to be expected nowadays.


 


 Im not tryin to get off the original topic but is $770 really that crazy for a PANA IL ss Coke ?    An amber one sold for $3800 a year back ..


 also  .. the 8****j guy would be yours truly   
 .
 .
 .

 .
 .


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2013)

I sold one of those Pepsi cones mint 1+ on ebay 7 years ago & only got $350 bucks. BUT, Thats all that can is worth. The one that got over $900 looked like a $150 can to me. The very first Pepsi cone is much tougher & worth $1,000+. If people know you on ebay & know you always get high bid no matter what people will play games with you & artificially bid you up higher to screw with you & make you pay much more. Seen this happen with a rich beer can bidder before. That appears to be what's happening here. LEON.


----------



## MrSchulz (Apr 8, 2013)

I bought a worn down one at a mall once for under $50   Sold it on a BIN for $175.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 8, 2013)

PAST TRENDS
 Anyone know when completed went back to 90 days? I'm glad for sure but I thought it was gone for a while. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Currently on eBay / One to watch / How high will it go?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1951-PEPSI-CONE-TOP-CAN-/181114568309?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a2b44fe75


 
*ENDED / SOLD / $535.00 + $16.95 = $551.95*


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 10, 2013)

Mind blowing Bob! I don't think that's the right cap either though. It's hard to tell from the side.[8|] Did they letter the sides then?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 10, 2013)

Cows ~

 Its hard to tell from the picture if that's an original cap or not, but according to some brief research I did it appears that 1950s Pepsi Cola (bottle) caps did have wording on the sides. However, I'm not certain if they used the same caps on cans as they did on bottles. Notice on the two Pepsi cans pictured on the gono.com link that there is no visible wording on the sides. I re-read the history of the cone top on gono.com but could find no mention of the type of caps used other than they were obviously some type of crimped crown. The following links are the result of some of the research I did.   

 Original artwork 1950s cap

 http://www.legendaryauctions.com/LotDetail.aspx?inventoryid=82101

 eBay caps

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/15-1950s-Red-White-Blue-Pepsi-bottle-caps-Auburn-Me-/350761691564?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51ab06a9ac

 Cone Top Can w/Cap (No wording)

 http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/1950s-pepsi-cola-cone-top-can-w-cap-clean

 From gono.com. Two Pepsi Cola cans w/caps but no visible wording.

 http://gono.com/v-tours/sodacone/scone33pepsi.htm


 In conclusion, my "guess" is that cone top can caps *did not* have wording and that that information was on the can itself.

 Bob

 [ *From eBay ~ Described as 1950s Pepsi Cola "bottle" caps* ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 10, 2013)

Next question:

 What possible function could this clamp serve on a crimped crown cap? Notice it is not attached to the cap itself but around the lip.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 10, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBO
> 
> In conclusion, my "guess" is that cone top can caps *did not* have wording and that that information was on the can itself.


 

 But who really knows for sure? I certaintly don't and am just "guessing."

 http://gono.com/v-tours/sodacone/scone9clicoclub.htm

 The same drinks were also canned in 12 ounce cone tops with "canners name and address on crown".

 [ *Clicquot Club ~ Circa 1938* ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the first-first cone top patent but it might be. I haven't read all of it yet but it might have some information about the caps.

 http://www.google.com/patents?id=cSFKAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4#v=onepage&q&f=false

*Patent Number 2,105,027 ~ Filed July 9, 1936 ~ Granted January 11, 1938*


----------

